# How does this affect the job?



## MPwannabe (31 Oct 2010)

I have the privilage to work with many retired members of the Canadian Forces, and they know that I'm trying to get recruited as an MP. One of the first things they speak about when talking about the trade is that it will be very difficult to do my job with regards to rank.
     For example: If I were to pull over a Pte Smith and he was under the influence, I (as an MP) would arrest his ass and suggest the unit charge him. However, if Pte Smith was actually Col Smith it would be handled in a much more silent matter. The incident would be swept under the table so to speak. 
    I've heard stories of this in the distant pass, but are these methods of treatment for high-ranking officials and senior NCM's in the CF still present? I'm not asking for any personal examples because I don't want anyone put their jobs on the line, but a little explanation would be great.

Cheers,
MPwannabe


----------



## Precept (31 Oct 2010)

I don't imagine it would be to far from what would happen if you pulled a high rank in a civi department.

I think this is a problem all PO's face, not just MP's.


----------



## garb811 (31 Oct 2010)

Whoever it is you are talking to is wrong.  The days of "letting it slide because they are <insert important position/high rank here>" died in the 80s.  They are also wrong about it being difficult to do "your" job because of "your" rank.  In my experience, the ones who perceive they have trouble due to their rank are the ones who fail to act in a professional manner.


----------



## MPwannabe (31 Oct 2010)

I figured that kind of stuff died in the past. The people I work with are retired senior NCM's that haven't been in the CF for years. I agree totally with your experiences Garb, and thanks for the input. 
I agree with you as well Precept. I've had people come through my work expecting me to know them in a place that employs several thousand people. Some people think they're prettier than others I guess.


----------



## lawandorder (7 Nov 2010)

Luckily MP's can enforce the Criminal Code of Canada.  Because of this, no matter the rank - or status - the chain has nothing to do with the process if you lay the charge under the Criminal Code because its no longer a military issue...besides the fact that pal's career may be in jeopardy.

Don't worry about rank as an MP.  If you do your job well, respect rank when you need to, everything will be OK.  CO's don't want too much dirt under their rugs anymore, especially of the criminal type.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2010)

Law & Order said:
			
		

> Don't worry about rank as an MP.  If you do your job well, respect rank when you need to, everything will be OK.  CO's don't want too much dirt under their rugs anymore, especially of the criminal type.



I wouldn't say not to worry about rank as an MP.  I do agree with "do your job well, respect rank when you need to"; which is all the time.  As a member of the CF, you too are subject to the Code of Service Discipline.  If you do not respect the rank, you can be Charged, and being a MP will not protect you in those matters.


----------



## lawandorder (7 Nov 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say not to worry about rank as an MP.  I do agree with "do your job well, respect rank when you need to"; which is all the time.  As a member of the CF, you too are subject to the Code of Service Discipline.  If you do not respect the rank, you can be Charged, and being a MP will not protect you in those matters.



Agree 100%.  What I meant about not worry abuot rank was as long as you're doing your job properly as a Cpl, it shouldn't matter that you're dealing with a WO, MWO, Capt, Col, or whatever.


----------



## RJS2511885 (27 Dec 2010)

Hi,

This may have been the way it was years ago; but not anymore.

Regards,

RJS


----------

